# ملفات فلاش وملفات باور بوينت عن الفتيس الأتوماتيك



## jouini87 (16 فبراير 2010)

​ ملفات فلاش 
عن الفتيس الأتوماتيك

*Flash Animations*
1-2 Upshift Minimum Throttle
Accumulator
Allison 1000 5-Speed
Band and Servperation
Basic Hydraulic System
Clutch Operation
CVT
CVT Forward and Reverse
CVT Ratio Control
Electronic Transmission Control
EPC
Fluid Pressure
Freewheel and Overlap Shifts
Hybrid Transaxles
Hydraulic Shift Control
Making Fluid Pressure
Manual Lever Position Switch
Manual Valve
Mechanical Diode
Neutral Drive Switch
Orifice
Orifice with Check Valve
Park
Power Flow 6T70/6F50
Power Flow Lepelletier6-Speed
Power Flow Overdrive 4-Speed No. 1
Power Flow Overdrive 4-Speed No. 2
Power Flow Overdrive 4-Speed No. 3
Power Flow Ravingeaux 2-Speed
Power Flow Ravingeaux 3-Speed
Power Flow Ravingeaux 4-Speed
Power Flow Simpson Geartrain
Power Flow Simpson Geartrain and Overdrive
Pressure at Work
Pressure Balanced Clutch
Pressure Regulator Valve
Shift Solenoid Operation
Shift Valve
Shuttle Valve
Simple Electronic Shifts
Simple Hydraulic Shifts
Speed Sensor
Sprag Clutch
STH Manual Shifts
TCC Operation
Torque Converter Operation
Transmission Pressure Test
TV Linkage
Type 1 Gearset Power Flow
Type 6 Gearset Power Flow
Type 12 Gearset Power Flow
Type 13 Gearset Power Flow
Type 14 Gearset Power Flow
Type 18 Joint Venture 6-Speed
Understanding Fluid Pressure
Vacuum Modulator Valve
Valve Balance
Valve Body Service
Variable Vane Pump​


----------



## jouini87 (16 فبراير 2010)

*PowerPoint Presentations*
3-Speed Shift Sequence
4-Speed Shift Sequence
4-Speed Overdrive Gearset, V 1
4-Speed Overdrive Gearset, V 2
4-Speed Overdrive Gearset, V 3
Adjust End Play
Allison Power Flows
AT Stall Tests
Bushing Service
Clutch Service
Freewheel & Overlap Shifts
Inspect Torque Converter
Joint Venture (6T70) Gearset
Lepelletier Gearset
Pump Service
Ravigneaux 2-Speed Gearset
Ravigneaux 3-Speed Gearset
Ravigneaux 4-Speed Gearset
Valve Body Service

man9OUL​


----------



## سامرغازى (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ammar-kh (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مارس 2010)

مهندسة المستقبل الواعدة
المتألقة بالعطاء في مختلف الأقسام 
الدائمة الحضور .







الموضوع للثبيت ..:20:


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 مارس 2010)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز على هذه الفلاشات الرائعة00000000000


----------



## فيض النور (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

موضوع يستحق المشاركة وفقك الله


----------



## مهند عبدالله (31 مارس 2010)

شكر لك *جزاك الله خير*


----------



## سلام عبدالكريم (2 أبريل 2010)

مجهود مبدع فعلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكورة أختي على هالموضوع


----------



## ahmed10000 (2 أبريل 2010)

*شكر لك جزاك الله خير*


----------



## أمير صبحي (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكراً جزيلا ً للملفات الفلاشية والعروض التقديمية المفيدة ..

أحيانا ً أجد بعض وسائل ال transmission المعقدة لا يتضح فكرة عملها إلا بمثل ذلك من عمل فلاشي ..

فبارك الله بكم ..

أود أن أنوة على فائدة :: وهى إمكانية حفظ هذه الملفات الفلاشية على جهازك من المواقع والروابط المحتوية على مثل ذلك من فلاشات ..

1- قم بتحميل هذا البرنامج من هنا 
2- قم بتنصيبه ليتم تحميلة على المتصفح لديك
3- أدخل على الرابط المراد حفظ الفلاش منه 
4- إستعمل أيقونة حفظ الفلاش و الموجودة بالمتصفح بعد تنصيب البرنامج والتى تظهر كما بالصورة 






أو 







أويمكنك الحفظ بإستعمال القائمة من متصفحك كالاّتى 







بالتوفيق والسداد 


أكرر شكري

تحياتي 




​


----------



## mothana abdat (14 أبريل 2010)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خــــــــــــــــير



الله يــــــــــــــقويك


تحياتي لك


----------



## nwa (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ااخي​


----------



## أبو عميرة (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ..........
............ زكاة العلم .... تعليمه ...........


----------



## شاهو (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
في الحقيقة فلاشات كلش مهمة ومستفيدة


----------



## jouini87 (27 أبريل 2010)

أمير صبحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكراً جزيلا ً للملفات الفلاشية والعروض التقديمية المفيدة ..
> 
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## عمروصلاح (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي خيراً, رائع


----------



## المهندس250 (10 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقك ويكرمك 
جزاك الله كب خير


----------



## eng.most (16 مايو 2010)

الاخ الحبيب 
لكم جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tqgate (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Aliadeen (18 مايو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لا يكفي يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ثابت حسن (18 مايو 2010)

ممكن اعرف ال


----------



## محمد احمد (20 مايو 2010)

شـــــــــــــــكرا على هذا المجهود واتمنى ارى فلاش عن transmission لونش شوكة ديزل


----------



## salama magdy (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adel_adel2006 (27 مايو 2010)

_*اشكرك كثيرا على الفلاشات العلمية القيمة *_


----------



## zahma71 (1 يونيو 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## alkhogly (7 يونيو 2010)

لا املك لال ان اقول الله يوفقكم ويهديكم سوا السبيل


----------



## حيدر طالب (30 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا اخي الغالي على المجهو الرائع *


----------



## الرسام الصغير (30 يونيو 2010)

هذه الفلاشات جدا رائعة 
الف شكر ودائما موفق


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (2 يوليو 2010)

شكراً على الموضوع


----------



## amaq (26 يوليو 2010)

*شكر*

ممتاز............................................بارك الله فيك


----------



## amaq (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذعلى هذا الموقع المفيد للجميع صغارا وكبارا


----------



## ضياء الدييين (2 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل جداً ومعلومات مفيدة جداً
مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسن الأديب (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا شكرا وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (12 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


----------



## bassamnh (13 أغسطس 2010)

*مجهود مبدع فعلا بارك الله فيك*


----------



## abomahr (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ما شاء الله ممتازة **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## adel_adel2006 (23 أغسطس 2010)

اين 
*ملفات فلاش وملفات باور بوينت عن الفتيس الأتوماتيك*


----------



## adel_adel2006 (24 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا وسوف يكون مفيد جدا


----------



## senan85 (28 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله ممتاز جدا وتستحق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## nuri_2003 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع الجيد جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## nuri_2003 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aymoo sbrymoo (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك وارضي عنك والديك جزاكم اللة الف خير


----------



## cute1t (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور
ويعطيك ألف عافية على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مرتضى رحيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

نور الله طريقك ووفقك الله على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## hayderrekan (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف اخزن هذه المقاطع


----------



## aliali18 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر لك جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## alpha6060 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

good work


----------



## عصام حمدي حجازي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## Gardina (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## 5+5 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل ورائع


----------



## cdkareem (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*good work*​


----------



## ابوEYAD (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## AhmedFikry (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*ممتاز*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الصراح موضوع اكثر من راااائع 
الصراح انا اعجبت بهذه الموقع وللاسف ياليتنى عرفته من زمان 
الف شكر لك اخى الكريم
تقبل مرورى​


----------



## AhmedFikry (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*تفضل*




hayderrekan قال:


> كيف اخزن هذه المقاطع


​ 

من برنامج اسمه Internet Download manger​ 
هتعمل كوبى لل url بتاع الموقع و تضعه فى البرنامج من add url
و استمتع بالفلاشات ​ 
ارجو الدعاء لى بالمغفره
اخوك احمد​


----------



## بيت خليف (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ممممششششششكور


----------



## تيتور (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ثانكس على الموضوع كتير جميل


----------



## RoZ-K (28 ديسمبر 2010)

Many thanks


----------



## RoZ-K (28 ديسمبر 2010)

_Thanks & Regards_


----------



## tato577 (12 يناير 2011)

تسلم أخي الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك وأفاد المسلمين بعلمك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## yazeed64 (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (27 فبراير 2011)

Thank you


----------



## senan85 (10 مايو 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## car000 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m0staf7 (16 فبراير 2012)

*الحمد لله--جزاك الله كل الخير-- رائع جدا*


----------



## black88star (16 فبراير 2012)

بآرك الله فيك ..يديك الف عافية 
عوآفي


----------



## ahmed malik (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel pico (1 فبراير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابن الديوانية (1 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------

